# [Die Aldor - Allianz / RP-PvE-PvP / Non-TS] Die Fraktion 13 rekrutiert!



## Khayman (17. Mai 2013)

_Die Fraktion 13. Woher der Name kommt ist ebenso unbekannt wie ihr mysteriöser Gönner. Man munkelt es handelt sich um einen einflussreichen Magierorden oder gar einen exzentrischen Adeligen, der die Heldentaten der Fraktion mit Geld und Wertsachen entlohnt. 
Gibt es noch weitere Fraktionen? Man weiß es nicht. 
Was plant dieser mysteriöse Gönner wirklich? Auch das ist nicht bekannt.

So wenig man aber auch über sie weiß, so sicher ist doch eines: Wo auch immer man ein Mitglied dieser Gilde antrifft, so kann man geradewegs mit dem Schlimmsten rechnen. Immer sind sie dort, wo am dringendsten Hilfe gebraucht wird und so einiges im Argen liegt.

Und auch wenn nicht ein jedes ihrer Mitglieder eine rechtschaffene oder gar gute Person sein mag, ja manch einer sogar ein Schurke war, so kann doch jeder bezeugen, dass sie wahrhaft gute Taten vollbringen. 

Ein jeder ist bei ihnen willkommen sich für die gute Sache zu verdingen. Sei es ein edler Recke, auf der Suche nach Ruhm und Abenteuer oder ein hinterhältiger Schuft, der sich läutern und seinem Leben einen neuen Sinn geben möchte. Ein jeder bekommt hier seine Chance oder seine zweite...

Angeführt wird die Gilde von einem Menschen namens Seynar.
Viel ist nicht bekannt über seine Herkunft oder seine Vergangenheit, doch führt er die Gilde bereits seit einigen Monaten. Er ist bekannt für seine Fähigkeiten im Umgang mit Schusswaffen, und es wird gemunkelt, dass er früher auf der falschen Seite des Gesetzes stand._

OOC:
Servus!
Hiermit eröffnet die neueste Filiale der fabelhaften Fraktion 13!
Wer wir sind?
Ganz einfach, ein spieleübergreifender Zusammenschluss von Rollenspielern und (zumindest) RP-Interessierten, die beim Spielen kein TS/Mumble/Skype nutzen wollen.
Zuerst gab es uns in "The Secret World", inzwischen auch in "Neverwinter Online" und jetzt hier. Unsere Gildengeschichte ist mit Absicht recht einfach gehalten, da wir uns eher als Dachverband für Non-TS-Rollenspieler (Tolle Wortkreation, was? *g*) sehen.

Es gibt natürlich auch gewisse Regeln und Grundsätze, an die man sich halten sollte, damit das Zusammenspiel auch reibungslos funktioniert:

Die Fraktion 13 ist eine reine NonTS-Verbindung (kein Teamspeak oder andere VoiceChats). Weder unterstützen noch dulden wir VoiceChats während des Spiels.
Bitte keine Diskussionen über diesen Punkt, die führen nie zu einem Ende. 
Die Fraktion 13 ist eine erwachsene und familienfreundliche Verbindung.
Das Privat- und Familienleben hat immer Vorrang!
Niemandem werden Spielzeiten aufgezwungen.
Unter den Mitgliedern hat ein höflicher und respektvoller Umgang zu herrschen, nach innen und außen! 
Beleidigungen und Störungen jeglicher Art (insbesondere gegenüber Rollenspielern) sind untersagt.
Wir sind eine Rollenspiel-Gemeinschaft, jedoch herrscht KEIN ZWANG was Rollenspiel anbelangt.
Der Gildenchat ist OOC (Out Of Character), falls jedoch Bedarf besteht, würden wir noch einen IC-Channel einführen.
Um besser und schneller als eine Gemeinschaft zusammenzuwachsen, ist das Mitwirken innerhalb der Verbindung erforderlich (zB.: auf Themen antworten, selbst Themen im Forum erstellen, an Veranstaltungen teilnehmen, selbst welche im Kalender planen, Chronik/Biografie erstellen, usw...)
Es wird ein gewisses Maß an Reife erwartet, deshalb beträgt das Mindestalter 18 Jahre, unser Altersschnitt insgesamt liegt bei 30+.
Natürlich wird ein ordentlicher Name für euren Charakter auch vorausgesetzt. (Siehe die Rp-Serverbestimmungen: http://eu.battle.net...RP-bestimmungen )

Da unsere Gilde in mehreren Spielen vertreten ist, schreibt bei eurer Bewerbung bitte "WoW" oder ähnliches in den Betreff, das macht es uns einfacher. 

Hier geht es zu unserer Seite: www.f13.cc
Ein eigener WoW-Bereich wurde gerade eingerichtet und wartet auf Inhalt.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Seynar & die Fraktion 13


----------



## Khayman (29. Juni 2013)

Wir sind inzwischen auf Gildenstufe 8 und würden uns über ein paar nette Mitstreiter freuen!


----------

